# dragon ball z movie coming this august



## bkpeerless (Jun 22, 2008)

check out this link we r going to have a dragon ball z movie in holly wood style 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJuzN8JomWE


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jun 22, 2008)

Fake


----------



## amrawtanshx (Jun 22, 2008)

Must be a fan created video .....


----------



## anispace (Jun 22, 2008)

fake.. but the movie is really coming next year.

see here>> imdb


*www.toxicshock.tv/news/wp-content/uploads/dragonball_fox_poster.jpg


----------



## phreak0ut (Jun 28, 2008)

phooey! I want more of Naruto and Bleach


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jun 28, 2008)

yuck...da guy dsnt luks like da one in cartoon...lol


----------



## mrintech (Jun 28, 2008)

*Huh...!!!

Wanna detail...???

Chek this out:* *mrintech.wordpress.com/2008/06/13/dragonball-the-movie/


----------



## Kenshin (Jun 28, 2008)

Look at his hair lolzzzzz ..


----------

